# New and looking for a maltese



## cwc826628 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and basically would like some help in looking for a maltese in near South Carolina area. I'm not really in a rush to get a new pup right now (maybe in 1 year or 2) so I'm just looking up on the information on maltese. So far I like what I see =) Seems like its pretty tough to find a pup around this area though (only looking through the internet now) and I've even expanded my search to include Atlanta and Charlotte NC but there's still little results, so I'm wondering I can get any help. I was hoping to keep my budget to $500-$1000, but it seems like most of the available pups cost more than that =/. Btw, this is a great forum and I got a lot of info while researching on the breed. Thanks.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

cwc826628 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to this forum and basically would like some help in looking for a maltese in near South Carolina area. I'm not really in a rush to get a new pup right now (maybe in 1 year or 2) so I'm just looking up on the information on maltese. So far I like what I see =) Seems like its pretty tough to find a pup around this area though (only looking through the internet now) and I've even expanded my search to include Atlanta and Charlotte NC but there's still little results, so I'm wondering I can get any help. I was hoping to keep my budget to $500-$1000, but it seems like most of the available pups cost more than that =/. Btw, this is a great forum and I got a lot of info while researching on the breed. Thanks.


To find a dog that is not from a BYB or a Mill that price range will absolutely limit you. (Not saying it can't happen, but truly very few breeders who take care of their dogs with proper medical care, purchase and breed quality dogs can afford to price their puppies on the low end of your range). A pup for $500 is usually a red flag to me for places that breed in high volume and/or cut corners. Now for your $1000 price you may be able to find something, but you might also consider either upping your price a bit or expanding your options to include retirees. Or if you are willing to consider an older dog you might also consider rescue. 

I got two of my dogs from Alabama (Debbie Cleckley Jacob Maltese). I lived in Atlanta when I met the breeder. I met her at a dog show in TN. Dog shows are an excellent place to meet breeders locally. I have personally met Judith Geiger at some shows. She is in SC. She may be a resource for you (Premier Maltese). Also, Loretta Gitto (Tiffanee) an active AMA member is in SC as well. Both of these women have lovely dogs.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:Welcome 2lease go to the Rescue forum and look at the sub-forum for adoptable babies. They are well within your price range, and are needing a forever home. There is also a pinned thread on in the Breeders forum on how to find a breeder. Please read these. Beware of breeders on the web - not all are show/breeders - many, many are brokers for the mills, and just BYB'ers with a computer. Check the AMA list for breeders as well. And as always look at www.petfinder.com there are over 1,000 Maltese listed for adoption around the country.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes exhibitor/breeders will place a maltese that's 3-5 yrs of age for around the amount of $500 for spaying and a dental cleaning. You might try getting to know some show breeders in your area and let them know you are open to an older dog (if you are), so they have your name when one becomes available. Good luck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent advice by all the ladies above. Please be careful who you go to. Petfinder has so many wonderful wonderful Maltese in need of loving home. And there are actually Maltese Resuce organizations, that the dogs are actually in someone's home now being fostered and they can give you a pretty good idea about the dogs, tempermant and health and so many other things.

The prices upfront from a reputable breeder, may seem a bit high up front, but it is my belief, that so much goes into proper breeding, these breeders know their lines, their health lines, tempermant, and put so much time and cost into what they do. They don't breed to make money, they do it out of love for the breed. Also, they know their health lines so well, and you can save a great deal of money down the line, in vet cost because you greatly lower your risk of health issues by going to a true reputable breeder. 

You don't want to go to people, who have no idea about the pups background or their parents background, and/or they are simply just breeding their pets. Sadly, I have done that everytime, because I didn't fully understand, and I had two pass at a very early age. One at age 7 and one at age 8. 

You can google Maltese Rescues and you will come up with the different agencys that foster these precious ones, and they know all about any health issues, and have taken so much time with the dogs, they've been to the vet and all.

Please stick around the folks on here are so helpful.

I am excited for you and hoping for the very best. 

WELCOME!!!!! It is an amazing forum and I have learned so much from being on here.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said. I got my first Maltese in 1997, but I have learned so much being on this forum. SM is the best!:chili: If you are wanting a puppy from a reputable show breeder, right now the average price range is between 2,000-3,000. As was already mentioned, there are other options if your budget is limited. I am in NC and drove to PA to get my girls and it was well worth the time and money. I hope you will come back and ask for advice when you are ready to get your Maltese as the folks here on SM can guide you in your purchase. Good luck to you in your search and :Welcome 3:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Dog shows are an excellent place to meet breeders locally. I have personally met Judith Geiger at some shows. She is in SC. She may be a resource for you (Premier Maltese). Also, Loretta Gitto (Tiffanee) an active AMA member is in SC as well. Both of these women have lovely dogs.

Carina is right, dog shows are a great way to meet local breeders. On January 29 & 30, Charleston will hold its annual show at the Ladson Fair Grounds & both the breeders she referred to are usually there. Also, Greenville has a huge show, I'm thinking it's in February. There are some smaller shows in Hilton Head, Columbia & Augusta. Savannah has a show they sometimes combine with Beaufort & Hilton Head. Anyway, you can go to InfoDog and see what's scheduled. I'm real familiar with SC breeders, PM me if you'd like more info.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome! I agree with the advice you've been given and would like to add one more "plug" for rescue. My Tessa is a rescue who was only about a year old when she was found as a stray with a badly broken leg. The leg had to be amputated, and she is the most loving, wonderful pup I've ever known. Here's a thread for her latest accomplishment: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/108160-presenting-miss-tessa-ditka-cgc.html

Good luck with your search, and I would ask that you please select carefully so as to not perpetuate breeding by backyard breeders and puppymills.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to SM! It's actually great that you are researching first, more than a year before getting your 1st Maltese. You will have plenty of time to decide on a reputable breeder, decide on male or female, age, supplies, etc. 

If you can find a breeder within driving distance to you, that will save you approximately $300 from having to have a puppy shipped to you via human escort on an airplane. For puppies, males are generally less expensive, and you should be able to find a male at the top of your budget at around $1000-$1500. Female puppies generally start at $1500 or so. Of course, there are reputable breeders who may have prices slightly lower (and MUCH higher) than that.

Like the others mentioned, if you are open to getting an adult Maltese, you can get a gorgeous retiree (retired from a breeders breeding program) who usually has obtained a Champion title through showing in conformation for around $500.

Just make sure to STAY AWAY from any breeder who does not ACTIVELY show their Maltese in AKC conformation. And, if you have questions about breeders, feel free to ask!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome to SM,there are so many kind people to help you. You'll find lots of cool stuff for your fluff to be.
I want to suggest rescues too,so many that need homes right now. You can save a Maltese (fluff) and get a wonderful feeling and still have a Malt.
I have 4 total two I got from a breeder and two I saved from being euthanized.
You can find puppies in rescue too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

There are MANY pups in Rescue. Don't think they are all "older".

And yep, the adoption fee is from $200-$500. 

Also, don't write-off the seniors. They are the best, in my book.

As they say, "Don't Shop, Adopt".


----------



## cwc826628 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips and help. I know there are options in rescues but I've heard sometimes it gets to be a real pain in their evaluation of your home conditions, plus I would really like to raise a dog right at the start when it's still a pup. The shows sounds like a good idea, just a matter of whether I can take time to go or not. Sigh.... it's all sort of conflicting. I know I shouldn't support BYBs and puppy mills, but when you have a limited budget, it comes down to other choices of whether to give up the breed you want or other preferences you would prefer in a dog. Guess I'll take time to save some $$$ and see how it goes. Now I'm sort of thinking whether to get one pup and then another one after a little in case one dog doesn't get too lonely when left alone. Hmmm......seems like there's more and more things I need to consider...whew......Well....hope everything turns out ok in the end =)


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

cwc826628 said:


> Thanks for all the tips and help. I know there are options in rescues but *I've heard sometimes it gets to be a real pain in their evaluation of your home conditions*, plus I would really like to raise a dog right at the start when it's still a pup. The shows sounds like a good idea, just a matter of whether I can take time to go or not. Sigh.... it's all sort of conflicting. *I know I shouldn't support BYBs and puppy mills, but when you have a limited budget*, it comes down to other choices of whether to give up the breed you want or other preferences you would prefer in a dog. Guess I'll take time to save some $$$ and see how it goes. Now I'm sort of thinking whether to get one pup and then another one after a little in case one dog doesn't get too lonely when left alone. Hmmm......seems like there's more and more things I need to consider...whew......Well....hope everything turns out ok in the end =)


Gee, with all the great advice you have received I sense because of budget you would still consider a pup from a BYB, or "pet store" mill dog.

As for rescues, I'm not 100% here in knowledge (others here are), but it's just common sense a rescue would not place a fluff in an unhealthy environment and chance illness, having to be placed again, or worse. Have you looked at *Rescue Maltese For Adoption*? There is a really cute little guy about 1 y.o that is looking for a forever home. Could it be yours?

Bottom line here...this is a picture of Maltese at a puppy mill - would you buy one of these pups and promote these conditions?


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

With a puppy mill or back yard breeder dog, you may end up paying later ... My Spunky was from a commercial breeder and although he lived an average lifespan, he had a lot of expensive problems: A hernia as a puppy, and as an adult he had 3 knee (cruciate ligament) surgeries , bladder stone surgery, Cushings disease which then turned to the opposite, Addison's disease, repeated skin problems due to the endocrine problems, dry eye for which the ointment was about $60 per tube, and some expensive dental work, and then when we thought all of those things were under control, he developed heart problems and only lived a few more months. 

I loved him to bits, but I felt so bad about all his problems, not to mention the money which I could have used for happier purposes.

So I join in urging you to either save your money for a pup from a reputable breeder, or a retiree from a reputable breeder, or adopt a rescue from a good organization.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A young adult rescue has been thoroughly vetted by the rescue and will bond to you just like a puppy. It is a myth that you have to get a puppy to have that special bond. Personally, I don't mind missing the puppy time...life is easier with an adult. More so than with a puppy you know what you have with an adult. 
A retired breeding dog is an awesome way to get a gorgeous dog. Again, adults bond very quickly. You don't need a puppy to have that closeness. 
If you purchase a dog now for a bargain, start saving money for the what if's. How does the saying go...cheap is too expensive and free I can't afford. If you aren't in a hurry, take some time to say the money, get the pup you want, and have money set aside for vet stuff you will face in the first year. Personally, it usually takes me months to even decide I want to deal with a specific breeder...and then waiting for the pup I want. It took almost a year with my 5 year old from talking to the breeder to getting him. 
You can get a nice male pup from a show breeder for around $1200


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I adopted Hunter from out shelter when he was 6 years old. He will be nine this December and its amazing how bonded to our family he truly is. It is as though we have had him since he was born. He clearly knows the hand that feeds him, loves him, and in turn he loves on us!

Did you check out the little girl Mable with Northcentral Maltese. She is a rescue and she is very young. She also has a brother on the same site. There is also Millie who is only now just 12 weeks - the same age you would obtain a puppy from a breeder.
Maltese Rescue Available Dogshttp://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMalteseRescueMable.html

Also the American Maltese Association Rescue has several young males avaliable on petfinder.com. Three young ones are avaliable in CA alone!
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=CA1628

Welcome to SM and I do hope that we are able to guide you in your search for a maltese to join your famly!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

jmm said:


> *A young adult rescue has been thoroughly vetted by the rescue and will bond to you just like a puppy. It is a myth that you have to get a puppy to have that special bond.*


Yep. My most precious of dogs, are older. We bond within days.

The pups (aka: Bette) drive me crazy ~ lol


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

PLEASE do not support puppy mills/backyard breeders. Take a look at the picture that Starsmom posted, this is not an exception in this situation, it is the norm. Don't delude yourself into thinking you would be "saving" a puppy from this situation, you will only be perpetuating the problem. I volunteer for rescue and both my Maltese are rescues. My Nadia we adopted when she was 6 and she is completely bonded to us, I should have called her "Velcro". She housebroke in 2 weeks and never chews on anything she shouldn't. She is a complete joy and beautiful, see her pic? Rescues do evaluate the home carefully, not only because they want to make sure the rescue dog is going to be happy but because they want YOU to be happy. Rescues have experience with what situations are a set up for disaster and they don't want prospective adoptive parents to be frustrated because of accidents in the home or destructive behavior because the dog is left alone too long. A very important point to remember is that many dogs in rescue come from families who did not prepare appropriately for the new addition to the family and ended up with a dog who is not housetrained, chews everything and barks too much. Rescues take these dogs in, rehab them and try their best not to place them in an environment that will lead to bad behaviors again. Good luck with your choices.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> PLEASE do not support puppy mills/backyard breeders. Take a look at the picture that Starsmom posted, this is not an exception in this situation, it is the norm. Don't delude yourself into thinking you would be "saving" a puppy from this situation, you will only be perpetuating the problem. I volunteer for rescue and both my Maltese are rescues. My Nadia we adopted when she was 6 and she is completely bonded to us, I should have called her "Velcro". She housebroke in 2 weeks and never chews on anything she shouldn't. She is a complete joy and beautiful, see her pic? Rescues do evaluate the home carefully, not only because they want to make sure the rescue dog is going to be happy but because they want YOU to be happy. Rescues have experience with what situations are a set up for disaster and they don't want prospective adoptive parents to be frustrated because of accidents in the home or destructive behavior because the dog is left alone too long. A very important point to remember is that many dogs in rescue come from families who did not prepare appropriately for the new addition to the family and ended up with a dog who is not housetrained, chews everything and barks too much. Rescues take these dogs in, rehab them and try their best not to place them in an environment that will lead to bad behaviors again. Good luck with your choices.


Good post, my friend. You, and I, involved with rescue, certainly don't want our babes back in the "system". Proper placement is Key. 

Rescues Rock!! So do you, Gigi~:chili: Oh, and I love the pic ~ :wub:

Gosh, we've got to set up a date for me to come to your house with LBB.
He would love it!! He would love wandering around your beautiful yard.:aktion033:

So yep, I'll get back to rescues. They are the flippin' best!!
I've never known so much love. I am forever saying to my babies, "You're a Good Dog". And, of course, Jop's is forever saying, "LBB you're a dumbass". LBB doesn't care ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

cwc826628 said:


> Thanks for all the tips and help. I know there are options in rescues but I've heard sometimes it gets to be a real pain in their evaluation of your home conditions, plus I would really like to raise a dog right at the start when it's still a pup. The shows sounds like a good idea, just a matter of whether I can take time to go or not. Sigh.... it's all sort of conflicting. I know I shouldn't support BYBs and puppy mills, but when you have a limited budget, it comes down to other choices of whether to give up the breed you want or other preferences you would prefer in a dog. Guess I'll take time to save some $$$ and see how it goes. Now I'm sort of thinking whether to get one pup and then another one after a little in case one dog doesn't get too lonely when left alone. Hmmm......seems like there's more and more things I need to consider...whew......Well....hope everything turns out ok in the end =)


I hope you will take time to read some of the posts here and learn more before you choose to support a BYB or mill. Your attitude about BYBs and mills seems a bit cavalier, frankly. If you can barely afford one Malt it probably isn't time to even be thinking about a second one. Your Malt will be just fine as an "only" and many, many members here have one Malt and it works out just fine for all.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm a little late chiming in, but all the ladies gave you great advice! I can tell you first hand of what getting a $500.00 maltese from a BYB. A LOT of potential heartache. I had my fluff one week and she ended up dying.

With the help of the wonderful ladies here and doing my research and interviewing breeders, I was able to get my beloved Delilah and yes, while I paid way more money for her. She was worth every single penny and then some. 

I am in Augusta,GA and I did talk with this breeder as well- Mike of Jamik Maltese. He is located in Williston, SC. He was very nice and his pet prices are similar to what you will find amongst other show breeders who place pet puppies.

I suggest you make a list of all the breeders in the range that you would travel in and call and interview them. I belive a good breeder match is just as essential as finding the best puppy for your family.

Best of luck and welcome to SM!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

There are young puppies in rescues quite often since the economy is hard on puppy millers and BYBers too right now. Plus we hear about puppymills being raided and shut down to a large number of pups will end up for adoption from time to time.
I'd check into rescue,you can find a pup or a Malt of any age that's perfect for you. Especially since you have allowed a year or so to look,plenty of time.
You'd be doing a good deed and getting a pup in your price range.
I bought my first two from a BYB before I knew what they were,I was extremely lucky they were healthy,I got my last two from people who had them passed down to them because of a the death of the former owner,they were going to euthanize them since they were just plain tired of them and didn't want to take care of them...they had rotten teeth and one has luxing patellas,all due to no vet care.... They never tried to find them a home just too busy to try.

Luckily someone contacted me and I went to get them the day before they were going to be euthanized...they're sweeties and I'm so glad I got them... #5 is Amber the cocker,from a pet store that had a bad reputation and was closing... she was sick for a long time and cost us several hundreds to get well again.
I see puppies in pet stores and sure I want them but I have to walk away knowing it just keeps those puppymills and BYBer's breeding w/o care.
Sorry if we all seem hard on you,but if you're on this forum for a while,you will see the misery these places create,the sad stories of the pups and adult dogs that suffer in this. The people on the forum,who buy,unknowlingly from these places and their heart ache when the fluff is sick or dies... We all mourn for those souls,you can't help feel their pain...
We share joys and pain on this forum,can't help getting attatched to the fluffs on the forum...
Hugs,Michelle


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Please be patient and do not support BYB and petstores. My beautiful Ellie was from a nice lady in Texas, she was selling maltese for 600 dollars. Ellie was 8 weeks old and perfect, or so I thought. She was born with liver disease, she died in my arms at 5 years old. My 600 dollar puppy cost over 15 thousand dollars and I still had to put her to sleep. Ellie was very blessed because we were able to give her a great life and all the medical attention she needed. You can read about her on SM, her last few months were heartbreaking.

Cathy


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Maltese was from a BYB for $450 at the ae of 9 weeks. (newspaper ad) He looked healthy when I got him. The lady's house was clean and her dog was well cared for. My Malt had severe food allergies, cherry eye, ingrown lashes, acute pancreatitis, and I also had to have him put to sleep because of liver disease. I spent thousands on him in vet bills. It was gut-wrenching. If you are not willing to wait, try rescue. At least you would know ahead of time what you can expect. I promise you though that if you are willing to wait until you can buy from a reputable breeder, it will all be worth it.:Good luck:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*Here's my Joplin, from a BYB:*














*Here's LBB, from a "Minnie Puppy Mill":*













*Oh, here's LBB again:*


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my. I am new here and do not know all the backstories of everyone but oh! What was wrong with your pups and how are they now? Those pictures made my heart hurt.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

3Maltmom (Deb) fosters/adopts rescues - these pics are of some of the rescues she adopted with the medical issues they had. If there's a 3 legged Malt out there she will adopt it..oh wait, I think she already did that! Deb's crew is comprised of the old, the odd, and the maimed.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Starsmom said:


> 3Maltmom (Deb) fosters/adopts rescues - these pics are of some of the rescues she adopted with the medical issues they had. If there's a 3 legged Malt out there she will adopt it..oh wait, I think she already did that! Deb's crew is comprised of the old, the odd, and the maimed.:wub:


Nope - I managed to snatch up the 3-legged rescue!!!


----------



## TB.TL (Oct 13, 2010)

That is wonderful of her to do that... I always thought I would love to foster if I had the room and time and stuff. So the pups in the pics... did they make it ok? Are they better now?


----------



## lovingmal (Apr 21, 2010)

So many sad stories... I have one, also. Puppy bought from a pet shop, brought him home. Within three days, he had parvo and died cold in my arms. There is no worse feeling that seeing a helpless animal dying in front of your eyes.

I was young and uneducated back then. But to this day, I still remember burying him. It was one of the worst memories I have. 

I, for one, think it's very important to know your pup's history.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

TB.TL said:


> That is wonderful of her to do that... I always thought I would love to foster if I had the room and time and stuff. So the pups in the pics... did they make it ok? Are they better now?


They are both living the life all fluffs deserve to live - happy, overall healthy, playing with siblings/fosters, under the loving auspicious care of Deb (3Maltmom)


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

If you're really set on a puppy, consider that over the lifetime of your maltese, the initial cost is pretty insignificant. The life expectancy of maltese is often quoted as being very high, but I've seen it be reported to be as low as 12-14. So let's say it's 12 to be very conservative.

If you spend $1000 for your maltese, that's only $83/year. 
If you spend $2000 for your maltese, that's only $166/year. 

A maltese from a knowledgeable show breeder that runs the pertinent health tests on her dogs probably has a higher life expectancy too.

Other costs associated with keeping your maltese such as food, standard vet care (spay/neuter, shots, and basic care), grooming or grooming accessories if you do it yourself, socialization/training classes, and other basic accessories (toys, treats, beds, crate, dishes, harness/leash, etc.) will add up to much more than that per year. 

Additional health problems that are more often associated with poorly bred maltese, typically will cost much more per year than the cost of a well bred maltese.

I just hope that puts the initial purchase price of your maltese into perspective and armed with the information others have offered about BYBs and puppy mills, I hope that you will choose to save up and get a maltese from a reputable breeder. You have so many great maltese breeders to choose from in the US and you'll feel so much better about it in the long run. 

And there's a lot of great information on these forums and sometimes a lot of opinions!, but please don't hesitate to ask questions and let us know how your search goes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think the OP has abandoned her thread and maybe SM.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I think the OP has abandoned her thread and maybe SM.


Oh Marj, I hope not , but you may be right.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

allheart said:


> Oh Marj, I hope not , but you may be right.


She only posted twice and hasn't been on in two weeks. It may be information overload.


----------



## cwc826628 (Oct 3, 2010)

hi, all.
Thanks for all the information and advice.
I think I'll wait around and save up some money for a good pup. Since we're on this, does anyone know where I can go get a reference list of reputable breeders around the area? Thanks. I actually don't mind driving out to neighboring states as well. Will it be better to contact potential breeders since there seems to be a "wait list" form what I can see?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

cwc826628 said:


> hi, all.
> Thanks for all the information and advice.
> I think I'll wait around and save up some money for a good pup. Since we're on this, does anyone know where I can go get a reference list of reputable breeders around the area? Thanks. I actually don't mind driving out to neighboring states as well. Will it be better to contact potential breeders since there seems to be a "wait list" form what I can see?


Happy you're still here. Why don't you go to the AMA Breeder list American Maltese Association and it will be a good start to finding some breeders. Good luck and I applaud your waiting. It's a lifelong commitment and you want to make the right move. If you have more questions after checking the list, check back with us.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

cwc826628 said:


> hi, all.
> Thanks for all the information and advice.
> I think I'll wait around and save up some money for a good pup. Since we're on this, does anyone know where I can go get a reference list of reputable breeders around the area? Thanks. I actually don't mind driving out to neighboring states as well. Will it be better to contact potential breeders since there seems to be a "wait list" form what I can see?


Hi there! Happy to see you didn't give up on us, and you "heard" what we were telling you. You've made a wise decision to save up for the pup of your dreams from a reputable breeder. :thumbsup: You haven't said where you are so the gals can help further but here are the lists to look at.

Look here: USA BREEDER'S this list was comprised by Tina (and the assistance of other members) a member and breeder here, and 
American Maltese Association Breeder Referral

Keep us posted as to your puppy hunt progress. You want a boy or girl? Good Luck! Don't hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

There's some SC shows coming up soon you might want to attend:
Augusta November 6 & 7
Savannah December 2-5
Clemson January 8 & 9
Charleston January 29 & 30
Greenville February 18-20 this is usually a BIG show, i.e. 2000 dogs big! & great vendors.

These will be a great place to see everyone's dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Please don't rule out rescues they have Malts of all ages and it would be giving a Malt a forever home and helping a rescue at the same time. The two I took in bonded to me like glue,maybe even closer than my first two since my first two have known love since day one,while my last two had a rough go of it and now they know love and I think they're grateful ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh so happy you are here still  You can also check out www.petfinder.com 
as well they have Maltese, most in foster homes, which is a wonderful thing.

So happy you are here


----------



## cwc826628 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey, girls.
Thanks for the list on the AMA and breeders list. I'm expanding my search beyond South Carolina to NC, GA and TN as well. Found some breeders on there that might be good. I won't be getting one for another year I think but i might make a few calls or emails just to get the hint on how much I need to save up (keeping my fingers crossed here)! Are there other reputable breeders out there besides the ones I see on the lists? I found some others online but I'm thinking they're more BYBs. 
One question I have is that I know breeders want to send their dogs off to a best home they can find for their pups. Will my condition of living in an apartment and working full time (8-5) put them off? I do plan to take some time initially when I get the pup to adjust to the new home and go back during lunch breaks. I've taken care of my friend's dog for about a month or so in those conditions but I still wonder......


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

cwc826628 said:


> Hey, girls.
> Thanks for the list on the AMA and breeders list. I'm expanding my search beyond South Carolina to NC, GA and TN as well. Found some breeders on there that might be good. I won't be getting one for another year I think but i might make a few calls or emails just to get the hint on how much I need to save up (keeping my fingers crossed here)! Are there other reputable breeders out there besides the ones I see on the lists? I found some others online but I'm thinking they're more BYBs.
> One question I have is that I know breeders want to send their dogs off to a best home they can find for their pups. Will my condition of living in an apartment and working full time (8-5) put them off? I do plan to take some time initially when I get the pup to adjust to the new home and go back during lunch breaks. I've taken care of my friend's dog for about a month or so in those conditions but I still wonder......


 
Oh I am happy for you. And it's great to start now to get a rapure going with you and the breeder. You can tell him/her about yourself, and the breeder will get the chance to know you as well. Even if it's not right now, that's okay. Future planning is wonderful and they can give you lots of good advice and even help direct you, if need be.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad we didn't scare you off. Are you interested in adopting a rescue?? Look here there's a couple of pups in rescue 1 boy, 1 girl...:wub:

Maltese Rescue Available Dogs


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

cwc826628 said:


> Hey, girls.
> Thanks for the list on the AMA and breeders list. I'm expanding my search beyond South Carolina to NC, GA and TN as well. Found some breeders on there that might be good. I won't be getting one for another year I think but i might make a few calls or emails just to get the hint on how much I need to save up (keeping my fingers crossed here)! Are there other reputable breeders out there besides the ones I see on the lists? I found some others online but I'm thinking they're more BYBs.
> One question I have is that I know breeders want to send their dogs off to a best home they can find for their pups. Will my condition of living in an apartment and working full time (8-5) put them off? I do plan to take some time initially when I get the pup to adjust to the new home and go back during lunch breaks. I've taken care of my friend's dog for about a month or so in those conditions but I still wonder......


I'm in NC and there really aren't any Maltese breeders that I'd suggest, but there are some great ones in SC.

Premier Maltese, Tiffanee and Milove are all in the Columbia area. LarMor is near Hilton Head, I think.

Many Maltese owners work full time so that shouldn't be a problem. If you get a puppy, though, you will probably want to plan to have a pet sitter come in once during the day while you are at work for the first few months.

As long as your apartment permits pets, that shouldn't be a problem, either. Maltese are great for apartments, condos, etc.


----------

